# Air Lift Poll: do you use the liquid thread sealant in our kits?



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Guys- 

Want to know if any of you actually use the liquid thread sealant we include in out kits. 

Thanks!:laugh:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

I opted not to use the supplied paste due to its consistency. Paste seemed to have seperated like it had been sitting around for a while. 

Firm believer/user of Loctite 565 :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

nope...have installed about 10 kits and i have about 10 of the tubes of sealant left :laugh::laugh: 

yellow teflon for me :thumbup:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

565 and Teflon tape here as well.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Didn't use it. Forgot what the brand is, but I used this vibration-proof blue liquid teflon. Seemed fitting for the application. The stuff I got from you guys is sitting pretty on my garage shelf in case I ever need it though. :laugh:


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Didn't use it. You guys should include some loctite instead


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

tried using it, but was very liquid so I used some 565 i got from work instead


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

^ 

Same problem. But mine had a few crust pieces in it as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

I recommend teflon tape usually :thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

ForVWLife said:


> yellow teflon for me :thumbup:


 im with Dave....have never used anything but the yellow tape...just makes more sense to use a tape designed to seal a smaller molecule....especially when its designed to seal gas the runs in your house!


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

I used it, had to squish it around a bit before in the packaging..but it seams to work pretty well. Not too hard to clean up either. :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i have a draw full of those and compressor filter relocation hoses haha :laugh: Teflon for me as well


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

loctite 565 here. never had any issues.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

565/sealant all day. 

teflon ruins valves and fittings. :thumbup:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Teflon for sure. It only wrecks valves if installed incorrectly. 

I did use your sealant on some fittings as well but I still prefer the Teflon.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

dubbin18 said:


> Teflon for sure. It only wrecks valves if installed incorrectly.
> 
> I did use your sealant on some fittings as well but I still prefer the Teflon.


 i've seen it wreck valves even when installed correctly. :thumbup: 

it ruined my buddy's accuair manifold and he had his system built by one of the most well known shops in the tri-state area.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

loctite 565 here


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

why would teflon wreck vavles can you explain?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

didn't use it myself... looked crusty 
teflon tape + a dab of plumbers grease from home depot on every fitting and i've been 100% leak free and problem since the initial install... i run a 175psi ecu 

would be nice for u guys to package a little tube of locktite 565 in with the kits :beer:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> why would teflon wreck vavles can you explain?


 If it is not done properly, when the fitting gets tightened in it cuts off the end and that little piece will now be in your air supply. When it goes through the valve at 175 psi it can FSU.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

565 for life!!!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I used yellow tape and pipe dope.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> 565 for life!!!


 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yellow teflon here as well. never tried the 565... i think i might though. just a dab will do ya?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

I never use stuff that comes with the kits,just trow it out right away. 
and i do not use teflon tape anymore ether. 
this is what i have been using for a wile now without any problems so far. 
https://shoponline.wurthusa.com/wurthusa/servlet/CyberVendor/category/G1525953/catalog/group.jsp/


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

tons of air leaks after a while with the liquid stuff. i took all the fittings off and used tape....


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

teflon tape. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I most certainly used it on the line to bag fittings. Worked perfectly with zero leaks and cleaned up easy with just a paper towel


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

I used teflon AND high temperature thread sealant every time I took apart & added things (water traps, new fittings, etc.) and I have NEVER had a leak anywhere. I lose 2-3 PSI the most overnight in any of the bags! So in short, yes I use paste. :thumbup:


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

I tried it, and it dosn't leak. 

heh I think im the only one that used it! 


but I do normally prefer loctite


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

nebio_b5 said:


> 565 and Teflon tape here as well.


x2


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Didn't use it either

loctite ftw, haven't leaked since the install, peace of mind


----------

